# 1964? reo 420 snowthrower info.



## pappyhihi (Aug 18, 2010)

just got a 1964? reo model 420 snowthrower w/ tecumseh w/elec./manual start(120 volt). seems to be in fairly good cond. trying to find manuals,parts/oper. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks jay.


----------

